# 95 dodge ram 1500 fram bending



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 95 ram 1500 4x4 my front bumper has dropped about an inch I did notice where the frame bends up its rotten away with rust has holes in them what can I do to fix this


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

get a new fram or a new truck if your plowing with it you have too much weight on the front of it. and most likely to much weight in the bed.......


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

what you see on the outside is nothing. thay rust out from the inside on the boxed frames. by the time you refab it or cut out and splice in a good set of rails its not the best.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Pictures would give a better response for a fix.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea well I know I need a bigger truck but
In the past year
Rebuilt motor
Rebuilt trans
All new brake system
All new fuel system
Rebuilt front axle
Front and rear suspension beefed up


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1253294 said:


> Yea well I know I need a bigger truck but
> In the past year
> Rebuilt motor
> Rebuilt trans
> ...


Well add a new frame to that list.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

If you are determined to use your new and rebuilt parts then one good bet would be to get a compatible truck without the rust problem, swap some components, and scrap or part out the rest. Finding one cheap with drivetrain problems would even be a plus in that case. 

Another option is to just part it out and recoup some of the money it sounds like you need to spend on a different truck.

Sweetk30 is right. By the time you see what yours sounds like it is time to cut bait and run.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1253605 said:


> Well add a new frame to that list.


LOL..
On a serious note don't matter what you replaced when the foundation goes, so does the truck...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe get a old Ramcharger body after the fix.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

buy a new truck and part the old one out...it will cost more than the truck to fix it


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Seems to me about 50 guys told you months ago, not to put a vbox in your truck, and that the plow was to heavy... WOW and look what happened


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dont worry about it, its not the frame, all 2nd gen rams bumpers sag over time, i have had 3 2nd gen rams and all 3 had the classic bumber sag.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Find a new mechanic if the frame is that soft. When they were doing the engine/ trans R&R they should of noticed the rot in the frame. Any good retuable mechanic would of advised you not to put that much work into a truck of that condition!!!

Cut your losses and look for a decent truck that needs a trans / engine work. This way you can piece the best of the best together to recoup your cash.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1254668 said:


> Find a new mechanic if the frame is that soft. When they were doing the engine/ trans R&R they should of noticed the rot in the frame. Any good retuable mechanic would of advised you not to put that much work into a truck of that condition!!!
> 
> .


Absolutely right about that.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1254668 said:


> Find a new mechanic if the frame is that soft. When they were doing the engine/ trans R&R they should of noticed the rot in the frame. Any good retuable mechanic would of advised you not to put that much work into a truck of that condition!!!
> 
> Cut your losses and look for a decent truck that needs a trans / engine work. This way you can piece the best of the best together to recoup your cash.


Agreed but now mechanics are depressor for money so they try fool customers to spend more money in that.

I love how many people ask me how to fix their cars when I look and I told them rid of it. They never listen to me and they listen to other people and put tons money then lost on it.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Milwaukee;1254684 said:


> Agreed but now mechanics are depressor for money so they try fool customers to spend more money in that.
> 
> I love how many people ask me how to fix their cars when I look and I told them rid of it. They never listen to me and they listen to other people and put tons money then lost on it.


yes and no.

more are prob scamming cash. but i would never do that. i am to nice.

and been there . dont fix it toss it. and 6 months later hay say i got it fixed for 1500 bucks and 4 mechaincs later. but now its still only worth 200 in scrap. what do you think ? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

you cant help some folks,but i dont blame alot of the public for not listening,most of my 'colleagues' arent to impressive,if i were smart i'd be doing whatever it is my customers do instead of wrenching.mechanics are a strange bunch, if you are smart enough to be a good tech you should be smart enough to know you should be doing something else with your brain.sorry for getting of track i could go on forever about this trade.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

GMC99;1254548 said:


> Seems to me about 50 guys told you months ago, not to put a vbox in your truck, and that the plow was to heavy... WOW and look what happened


That was about putting a 1.5 vbox on it.
Truck has a 3/4 yard vbox for your info.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I will be buying a 3500 or a 4500 truck and keep this one as a plow truck only. And maybe put a back blade on her go to try make my money back. Thanks for all the info


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1254578 said:


> dont worry about it, its not the frame, all 2nd gen rams bumpers sag over time, i have had 3 2nd gen rams and all 3 had the classic bumber sag.


You got it. Its the bumper sagging front


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

gmc there is a big diffrence form what you posted in the other thread
and for your info state ploice had me on scales 3 times also cicero 2 times 4 times loaded 1 time no salt and i wasnt over my weight limits..now please stop being a cheerleader my truck does not look like this.......look at my truck pics are above this post


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1256573 said:


> You got it. Its the bumper sagging front


http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/sagging-front-bumper-t161884.html


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*the bumper is fallan*

look at the bumper


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The bumper on my dodge never went back on right after we took it off to mount the plow undercarrige. Wasn't quite that bad but was noticeable (at least to me). 
Quit dumping $ into this truck though, get yourself a 3/4 ton and just run the wheels off the 1/2 ton.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

WilliamOak;1257273 said:


> The bumper on my dodge never went back on right after we took it off to mount the plow undercarrige. Wasn't quite that bad but was noticeable (at least to me).
> Quit dumping $ into this truck though, get yourself a 3/4 ton and just run the wheels off the 1/2 ton.


your right running her till she drops might be ib 2 years till she does


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Why not take the bumper off and see whats going on? Yours is not the typical plastic sag issue.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Come to think of it i think my 07 has the same problem.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

guess Ill have to check my 05


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

the frame is rotten away with rust only the frame tips has rust. went to a frame shop they can fix it but i need to find the frame so they can weld it on i only need from the coil springs to the bumper can anyone help me with this dont have the money to buy a bigger truck right now


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone replaced the frame rails on s 95 dodge? I need to replace mine from the coil springs to the bumper (just past the plow mount) I was wondering I have a 1500 since its the front tips can I put 2500 frame tips on it? If not can I use parts from a 2wd? On my 4x4


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*frame*

well anyone fixed this befor got any tips. i know i need a bigger truck but dont have the money to get it


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

OH SNAP! thats def a rusted out frame, i dont think a frame from a 2500 would work as im positive the frames are bigger on a 2500.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Park that truck before someone gets hurt. The steering box is about ready to tear away from the frame of the truck!!!!! Sorry but you need a new truck. Period!!!! Stop tying to patch her and start looking on CL for a new one. Swap the plow and harness over on a Sat afternoon. There are many trucks out there which need a trans, often almost for free. 

Sorry about being so rude !!! But, man that trucks life is over!!!!


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dude a thousand guys told you to junk the truck enough already the answers are not going to change drop it.......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

I understand I need a new truck. Don't have the money to buy it now. Also the truck has been parked since I started this thread. Some asked for pics so posted them.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

this is why you dont work the piss out of half ton trucks. they just aren't heavy duty enough.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I had 2 tiny rot holes in mine the size of a golf ball. I found a dodge that got rear ended and cut the first 24inches of frame off it. after 1999 I beleive dodge added and extra plate to the outside of the area that rotted out on you. can be repaired if you found a front section of frame. I laugh when haters hate on dodge 1500s. 

I have busted up about 20 vehicles in my life right down the frames whether I was parting them out or building them up for offroad and the dodge frame is the strongest out of all of them. I cut the section of frame out of that dodge last month and got 80% of the way through both sides and try to snap it off with a smaller front end loader as I broke the last sawzall blade I had. the loader was bouncing on the frame with the wheels of the loader in the air and it would not brake, had to go to home depot to get more blades. If I didnt see it with my own eyes I would have never beleived it. 

now if you want to talk about chitty frames we can talk about chevys and toyotas till the cows come home.

I will take a pic of what I cut off tomorrow when the rain stops.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

here are the picks of the frame section I cut off.

you can see where it is double platedrigth from the factory.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

cj7plowing;1265240 said:


> here are the picks of the frame section I cut off.
> 
> you can see where it is double platedrigth from the factory.


That's what I need is it for sale?


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL he wants like 2500.00 for it


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

those pics are from last month and I already took off what I needed and scraped the rest. They are all over at junk yards, you could get the front frame peice for 100 bucks no problem. do you have any cash and carry junk yards around. 30 minutes worth of work and a sawzall and you would have the peice you need.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

just look under craigslist for a blown up or parted out dodge you could buy a truck for 200 and cut the section out you need and scrap the rest of the truck for 300 as I did it a month ago.

here is one

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/2261296483.html


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/2248983231.html


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks cj another member gave me info on Julian welder 11500 s central 
He's going to make mine and install for 500.00


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

This is some pics after


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Undercoat it and no one will know the difference.


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

My 96 2500 is starting to rot right there. Not nearly as bad as yours was. How much did the repair run you?


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

leepotter;1292258 said:


> My 96 2500 is starting to rot right there. Not nearly as bad as yours was. How much did the repair run you?


he said $500.00 Thumbs Up


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice repair! No need to scrap it...just cut it off and weld more on!! Its the only way to keep a jeep together too! lol


----------

